# I have a confession to make



## CNancy (Mar 11, 2009)

I got my Kindle on Feb. 26...and I still haven't opened it yet. I just can't do it. I don't have a cover and I just can't bear to have it all out in the open and vulnerable. I can't figure out what cover I want. M-Edge, Oberon, Cole Haan, skin? no skin?, then the colors, oh the colors. I have been staying up late trying to decide. So finally I ordered a mocha/saddle M-Edge but of course, it will take weeks for me to get it. And I'm worried I won't like it. I've got my Sony 505 to tie me over but I don't know what to do. I really have a problem. Is there a name for this?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

My husband calls it Analysis Paralysis.


----------



## CNancy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll go with that. It feels a bit better knowing that there's a name for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

kari said:


> My husband calls it Analysis Paralysis.


Well, he's about 25% correct.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

CNancy said:


> I got my Kindle on Feb. 26...and I still haven't opened it yet. I just can't do it. I don't have a cover and I just can't bear to have it all out in the open and vulnerable. I can't figure out what cover I want. M-Edge, Oberon, Cole Haan, skin? no skin?, then the colors, oh the colors. I have been staying up late trying to decide. So finally I ordered a mocha/saddle M-Edge but of course, it will take weeks for me to get it. And I'm worried I won't like it. I've got my Sony 505 to tie me over but I don't know what to do. I really have a problem. Is there a name for this?


Take a deep breath, nancy. Now let it go.

Let's do that again. Iiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn
Oooooooooouuuuuuuuuutttttttt

Now, consider a zen like skin and oberon cover (quality, m'dear), and possibly a nice chardonnay. It'll be all right. We can work this out. It may take years and cost millions of dollars, but we can find a workable solution.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And while Nancy is breathing, congrats to Robin on 1K posts!

Yahoo!

L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

No name here....................paranoia maybe?  I suggest therapy and a Belkin sleeve until a cover arrives. [Can be shipped overnight or picked up at a target]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Robin!

Let's have a party!!!










Betsy


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd say Oberon cover but no skin  but to each there own. a cover for protection and a light to read by and your set.
sylvia


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

CNancy said:


> I got my Kindle on Feb. 26...and I still haven't opened it yet. I just can't do it. I don't have a cover and I just can't bear to have it all out in the open and vulnerable. I can't figure out what cover I want. M-Edge, Oberon, Cole Haan, skin? no skin?, then the colors, oh the colors. I have been staying up late trying to decide. So finally I ordered a mocha/saddle M-Edge but of course, it will take weeks for me to get it. And I'm worried I won't like it. I've got my Sony 505 to tie me over but I don't know what to do. I really have a problem. Is there a name for this?


Nancy - I think you have stunned everyone on the KB. I don't think there is anyone else here who has exhibited this kind of restraint, I didn't think it would be humanly possible! Be brave, let your Kindle out of the box to breathe, let it speak to you (even literally). How else can the rest of the enablers guide you to the proper accessories if you don't even know what the sex of your kindle is (have you done an ultrasound)? In a profound moment of bonding it may even tell you its name! Open the box - let it live!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm speechless...I just don't know what to say.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Take a deep breath, nancy. Now let it go.
> 
> Let's do that again. Iiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn
> Oooooooooouuuuuuuuuutttttttt
> ...


     

Open the box. You need to at least make sure the poor thing works, and it's better that you find out now.

So pull it out & turn it on.

Then pick up SOMETHING to protect it. People have used potholders. A 6x9 padded envelope. The box it comes in. Or a quick run to Target should produce a fairly inexpensive bag or netbook cover. That way you'll be able to breathe a little more easily until your M-Edge arrives!

THEN you can worry about the rest of the gear you can't live without--easels, peeramid pillows, a reading light, a waterproof, a dozen bags, skins for every week of the year, and sixteen covers to fit your moods. LOL


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG! I could never leave my Kindle in the box and not open it!    My kindle was naked for two weeks, I bought a sleeve from Target and anytime I wasn't reading, the Kindle went back in and it was fine. 

I agree with Nancy, I think you should open it and find out if it's a he or a she. Mine turned out to be a boy. Dexter is very handsome in his new Hokusai wave Oberon.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this more than just a confession...more like a miracle!  I don't know how you can resist the urge to open it!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

CNancy I also have a Sony PRS-505 and that's the reason I was able to sell my KK on Feb 9th after the announcement of the K2 without going through withdrawal.  Anyway, I would open it to make sure everything was fine with it.  I received mine on Feb 26 also and had to call Amazon for replacement because there was a couple of tiny scratches on the screen.  Amazon sent me another one the same day overnight and I had the replacement on Feb 27.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I firend of mine recieved hers two days after the release... and still has not opened it. I am comnstantly asking her if she has opened the box (it is going on my account). She says that she has a bunch of work to get down before she opens it because she may then disappear into kindleland (she swears mine has made me partially invisible)


----------



## CNancy (Mar 11, 2009)

OK. I've done some thinking (and breathing). You guys are right - I should open it... yes, to make sure it works. But I won't touch it again until I have the perfect cover!  Its about 1am now. I  think I can get it open by dawn.  I'll just be needing a xanex.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ya have to tell use youir opening experience... and do ya think you will be able to then not touch it until the cover comes in?


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am such a bad kindle owner. mine is still naked.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

kari said:


> My husband calls it Analysis Paralysis.


It's only 'Paralysis by Analysis' if there is analysis going on. It sounds to me like a kid entered a candy store, and, CNancy, there is only one viable solution: *Get one of everything!*


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Use the box it came in as a "cover".  Gently download your reading material, then enjoy reading. He or she will tell you it's name and gender...When you are not reading, keep it in the packing box, so it will be safe, then when your cover comes, you can adorn her (or him!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, CNancy, it's very early in the morning. Is that poor lonely Kindle out of the box yet and getting acquainted with you? I hope so! Kindles want to be read, not packed in boxes.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, still in the box.  That is definitely foreign to most of us here who were trying to open ours while it was still in the UPS guy's hands.  What restraint you have.  There's nothing wrong with a nakkid Kindle.  It will make you appreciate your covers, skins, etc., so much more when they do come.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh please, just open it for cryin' out loud. It's not going to get all scratched up unless you live in a cave and toss it around on all your rock furniture or smear bacon grease all over it and give it to the dog to play with.

It'll be ok.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Good Luck Nancy!  It is 6:15 a.m. here in Iowa and I leave in 45 minutes to go to the State Women's Bowling Tournament for the weekend so I will be away from the computer all weekend and won't get to hear the rest of the story until Sunday evening.  My Radar is in his Tree of Life skin, Oberon Forest Cover and Belkin Case ready to go along (our team name is Women With Balls to give everyone a morning chuckle!)  I hope by the time I get back you have opened your Kindle and enjoyed an entire weekend getting acquainted.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

dcom said:


> Oh please, just open it for cryin' out loud. It's not going to get all scratched up unless you live in a cave and toss it around on all your rock furniture or smear bacon grease all over it and give it to the dog to play with.
> 
> It'll be ok.


That's quite an interesting assumption there, dcom. Did you go for the all bacon cover? Or the turkey bacon cover?

Woo hoo! 1001 posts, and I didn't even notice. I love the Party Rabbit, Betsy! In fact, I think I have those glasses. (Welcome back! We have missed you here!)


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> People have used potholders. A 6x9 padded envelope. The box it comes in. Or a quick run to Target should produce a fairly inexpensive bag or netbook cover. That way you'll be able to breathe a little more easily until your M-Edge arrives!


I keep mine in the "baby" section of my purse, carefully nestled between two diapers until my oberon cover comes in. The convenient part was that it got a few smudges before I got the decal girl skin, and the baby wipes were easily accisible to gently clean it off with.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> That's quite an interesting assumption there, dcom. Did you go for the all bacon cover? Or the turkey bacon cover?


Hehe... The ONLY bacon is real bacon. Turkey bacon = Poser bacon

If there were a bacon cover, I'd have to have it and since I don't have any dogs, the only teeth marks in it would be my own.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, he's about 25% correct.


OMG! You should have a had a monitor alert with that one! (Glad it was water and not my morning coffee yet.)


----------

